# Jen - Here's Me Like



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I thought I will give this journal writing a go - please feel free to comment, advise and slabber - I am not easily offended and enjoy a bit of straight talking 

I am just starting my 4th year lifting weights and although I think I have made progress in the amount of weight I can lift I have never trained for anything specific except to look better and feel healthier. I have lost approx. 15lbs in total and I love the way lifting has changed my total body shape. I have thought about competitions and I really admire the women up on stage and plan to join them someday, maybe this year 

*My current diet looks something like this:*

Meal 1: Egg white and low fat fruit yoghurt shake

Meal 2: Protein bun (made with protein powder and egg whites and almonds) + apple

Meal 3: Chicken/Fish/Omelette with veg or salad sometimes sweet potato

Meal 4: (pre-workout) rollmop and oat/protein bun and coffee

Meal 5: (post workout) Hurricane XS shake

Meal 6: chicken/fish/turkey with veg and sometimes brown rice

Meal 7: 1/4 grapefruit and protein shake or cottage cheese

All the buns are homemade with very few ingredients. I weight approx. 68kg at the minute and aim to get down to 58/60kg ish - I am 5'4". I am using CLA and a commercial fat burner.

My training schedule consists of 3/4 runs of 2/4 miles and a couple of post weight cardio sessions on the stepper and 4/5 weight sessions - I mix it up between high reps and low weight and low reps heavy weight but here is an example:

*
Chest and Quads*

Inclined Leg Press (feet wide and low) super setted with Chest Press (DBs)

1. 15 x 80kg ; 15 x 10kg

2. 8 x 160kg ; 10 x 14kg

3. 8 x 200kg ; 8 x 16kg

4. 6 x 220kg ; 8 x 16kg

5. 12 x 80kg ; 12 x 8kg (very slow)

Leg Ext:

1. 12 x 20kg

2. 8 x 40kg

3. 6 x 45kg

4. 12 x 20kg

Inclined chest press machine:

1. 12 x 20kg

2. 10 x 30kg

3. 7 x 40kg ; 5 x 20kg

4. 6 x 40kg ; 6 x 20kg

Peck Deck:

1. 12 x 20kg

2. 8 x 35kg

3. 8 x 30kg

Seated Calf Raises:

1. 12 x 70kg

2. 8 x 90kg

3. 8 x 90kg

I have only got my eating sorted recently (like the last week LOL) and already I am starting to feel better but any advice on changes to diet or training are appreciated - after advice from MissBC I am reconsidering training for a half marathon because I would rather aim to do the Northern Ireland NABBA competition 30th April or at least train as if I am competing to see what I look like with the fat off


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright Jen.

Welcome to the board, good lifts there. Getting in shape for a competition is well worth a go if you think you have the dedication, do you know what your body fat percentage is ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with your goals


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alright Jen......thats some heavy leg pressing girly!

Compete...you won't regret it


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Alright Jen.
> 
> Welcome to the board, good lifts there. Getting in shape for a competition is well worth a go if you think you have the dedication, do you know what your body fat percentage is ?


I think I am roughly 22% - I guess that is pretty high - I took that with the digital scales though I do have calipers so maybe they are more accurate?


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Alright Jen......thats some heavy leg pressing girly!
> 
> Compete...you won't regret it


Thanks Kate I would love to - am going to work towards it - my legs are my strongest part - but very sore after that session LOL 220kg is my top but would love to push more


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Todays good news is I got my very own power rack for doing pull ups, dips etc in the house cause my local gym doesn't have those due to insurance problems - cant wait to build it up and try it out - pull ups here I come 

I have worked shoulders, chest and back so far this week - today was a rest day from the weights but I did a 4 miles run - tomorrow legs, Saturday arms and Sunday rest. Saturday is my weigh in day though I cheated a bit this morning and so far I have dropped 3.3lbs this week (prob mostly water) so hopefully on target.

I will post some photos at the weekend and some more training logs - thanks for the positive comments guys and for reading my wee log


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A journal without pics is like a desert without sand

Sort it out

I will be back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

jw007 said:


> A journal without pics is like a desert without sand
> 
> Sort it out
> 
> I will be back!!!!!!!!!!


Ok well I have some from last weekend but they are crap but here goes










and










PS I cant pose - must do better LOL


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Good on you for getting the pics up. Nice and broad across the back.

I'm not very technical so don't know much about calculating body fat lol

You came to the right place though if you looking for advice and support.

Have a nice weekend


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A good start for progress pics

Will have to wait and see your transformation..

of course we need leg pics as well


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

please elaborate on these protein buns  interested to see whats in them and how you make?


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

MissBC said:


> please elaborate on these protein buns  interested to see whats in them and how you make?


Ok to make approx 12 protein buns:

1 or 2 whole eggs and 5 extra whites

3 scoops protein powder (I use MyProtein Chocolate Smooth Yum)

1 teaspoon almond flavouring

1 teaspoon baking powder (just to help them rise)

And then to ensure they aren't too dry I either add 2 tablespoons fat free greek yoghurt or some mashed fruit but you could just add water or milk

sliced almonds on top

180 degrees c (fan assisted) for about 10/15 mins

They keep for 3/4 days in the fridge - sometimes I also add oats or raisins or flaxseed or honey depending on when I am eating them - great for times when you want a wee bite and need extra protein during the day.

Also great if you half the measurements and place in a big bowl for a tasty warm meal at night or as a desert - I even have my bf convinced they are better than ice cream LOL


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

On the pictures front I will take some proper full body ones (including legs  ) over the weekend - thanks for looking guys - I appreciate any feedback - you will have to excuse the posing for a bit until I get some guidance

Had my cheat meal tonight but couldn't bring myself to eat junk so went to Nandos and had 1/2 the hummus and pitta starter and half a chicken with literally a couple of chips and coleslaw - dont want to ruin my good work this week  so starting fasted cardio in the morning followed by weights in the afternoon - love Saturdays - hope everyone has an excellent weekend


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck with youre goals, i too am stripping back to bare bones this year, diet and cardio atrted on 1st Jan,

Tham protein buns sound nice.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking like you have a great starting point in the pictures Jen! Look forward to seeing your progress and get some leg pics on too.

The recipe for the buns looks brilliant, will give them a shot soon!


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok I have had some full bodies taken - only thing I adjusted after was the lighting - one thing I have noticed is one of my shoulders sits lower than the other - how can I fix that or is it just a matter of holding myself correctly ?

Front:










Back:










Side:










Favourite 










Did 60 mins fasted cardio this morning which incorporated steps and hills. Went to gym after lunch for Legs and did a set of 400 reps as knew I wouldn't be able to do my best heavy after this mornings workout.

100 x Leg Press weight ranging from 80kg to 120kg each for 20 reps (feet high and close together)

100 x Leg Curl and 100 x Leg Ext supersetted together 25 x 15kg each set

75 x Inclined Leg Press weight ranging from 60 - 100 kg each for 25 reps (feet high and wide)

25 x seated calf raises at 30kg

I was meant to do arms today but missed the gym yesterday and had to get legs in but still time to do arms tonight after dinner :thumb:

Just Cardio tomorrow and back to start a new week in the gym on Monday. Once I do arms tonight I will have worked shoulders on Mon, back on Tues, chest on Wed, legs on Sat and arms on Sat. And I have done 4 x 60 min cardio sessions this week - feeling very motivated.

Now to start my food prep for next week - protein buns and mini crustless quiches coming up :lol:


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Got my power cage up on Saturday night (no booze so good way to pass the time  ) and tried it out last night for my back workout this week - couldn't wait till Monday :lol: . It is cracker but a bit disappointed that I can't even do one unassisted pull up  suppose once I get my weight down more and have a chance to work on it, it will come - focused on assisted pull ups (had my legs supported on the side bars) and negative reps (really slow and controlled release) - did 8 sets followed by bent over rows. Was totally burnt out by the end so pleased that I did my best.

Going to do chest later today - have been thinking I should try and get 2 leg workouts a week in - how many times a week do people suggest working out 5 or 6 - currently I do 4/5 depending on if I do arms as a separate or incorporated workout?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Pulls ups are a biatch Jen...i am going to purchase some resistance bands to help me 

Nice piccies btw...good starting point!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Kate1976 said:


> Pulls ups are a biatch Jen...i am going to purchase some resistance bands to help me
> 
> Nice piccies btw...good starting point!


Good idea that. theres some cheep-ish ones on ebay at the moment. type powerlifting into it and theyll come up.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good luck!

Couple of points:

1) Any particular reason for such low fat diet?

2) Is the high volume of cardio affecting your training? (i.e. strength and endurance).


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Pulls ups are a biatch Jen...i am going to purchase some resistance bands to help me
> 
> Nice piccies btw...good starting point!


indeedy.

another way to get used to them is by saying to yourself that you will do, for example, 20 pullups today.

And you do that in as many sets as it takes. You may start with 3 pullups for the first set. Then 2 for second set. Then just singles. If it takes 20 sets to do 20 reps total then so be it.

But keep steadily increasing and you will progress!


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> ...


I didn't think it was that low fat cause I add in peanut butter and cook in olive oil and add flaxseed to my snacks - any suggestions on changes I should make regards diet - I would appreciate any advice?

I weigh roughly 67kg and can only pull down a maximum of 55kg on the wide grip so just think my strength isn't up there again yet - at one stage last year I was doing 3 unassisted but I weighed 65kg and was practicing every week

On the cardio front I am doing about 4 sessions (60 mins) a week and trying to drop 20lbs in 16 weeks - I see some people are doing 6 so didn't think that was a high volume - again any advice would be great 

What eating plan do you follow?


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Pulls ups are a biatch Jen...i am going to purchase some resistance bands to help me
> 
> Nice piccies btw...good starting point!


Hey Kate - I have some metal hook overs on order thanks - coming from ebay for only £10 

I am happy(ish) with the top half but would love my legs to be more defined - I guess cardio is the answer


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Java_Jen said:


> I didn't think it was that low fat cause I add in peanut butter and cook in olive oil and add flaxseed to my snacks - any suggestions on changes I should make regards diet - I would appreciate any advice?
> 
> I weigh roughly 67kg and can only pull down a maximum of 55kg on the wide grip so just think my strength isn't up there again yet - at one stage last year I was doing 3 unassisted but I weighed 65kg and was practicing every week
> 
> ...


20lbs in 16 weeks is very doable.

When i dietied last year i did the keto diet which was basically protein, fat and zero carbs. im not saying for you to do that though as it depends from person to person.

But i found it was good in the initial stages in shedding the majority of the fat to begin with.

Just keep going with the pullups - strength will come 

I dont think theres a set training/cardio/eating regime for one to follow when dieting. It just depends on how you are progressing i suppose. If you are losing 1-2lbs of fat every week with your current diet then i would stay to stick with it - you know - "if it aint broke dont fix it" and all that lark lol

if you arent noticing the weight drop then use different techniques to start the weight loss again like increase cardio sessions, reduce carbs further towards the end of the day etc etc. Just dont do too many drastic changes or you will lose hard earned muscle.

You will learn a lot from this 16 weeks though. Listen to others for advice, but the main thing is to listen to yourself as you know your body much better. We only read a paragraph or two from your journal so obviously cant offer the best possible advice!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck with this Jen


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

le too much with definition in legs once you have got the bodyfat down some more. Stick to it. Are you looking to compete???


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> 20lbs in 16 weeks is very doable.
> 
> When i dietied last year i did the keto diet which was basically protein, fat and zero carbs. im not saying for you to do that though as it depends from person to person.
> 
> ...


I have tried targeted keto before and it worked really well but was sort of leaving that until I stopped losing from simply lowering my carbs, not eating junk, not drinking and increasing my cardio. When you do keto do you have a carb refeed? How did you find keeping up your workouts felt when you were on it - cause I find my energy really dips?

I like your last comment - it is true I know my body best - but I also want to pick everyone's brains (not in a hanibal lector manner) on here for any wee methods I may not be aware of that I can try out on myself


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> le too much with definition in legs once you have got the bodyfat down some more. Stick to it. Are you looking to compete???


Yeah Kieren I am thinking about it very seriously - getting some face-to-face advice in the next couple of weeks from some ladies who have competed and won before so really looking forward to that


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Got my Chest workout done today and felt really good by the end of it:

4 sets inclined chest press (machine) maxing at 10 x 40kg

4 sets peck deck maxing at 12 x 30kg

2 sets bent over push downs with wires (not sure if this is the technical name)

2 sets chect press with wires

2 sets chect press (machine) to failure

Came home and decided I should really work my abs (cause I sort of ignore those things I can't see) - found the power rack is excellent for hanging leg raises - did 300 reps incorporating hanging leg raises, crunches, side plank, reverse crunches and the like - think I earned my steak and salad 

I fell on the ice last night - full comedy slide down a hill on my **** which I couldn't stop even with my hands out - bashed my knee - ice pack tonight with hopes of full recovery by tomorrow so I can get back to cardio - ministry of silly walks anyone?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Java_Jen said:


> Yeah Kieren I am thinking about it very seriously - getting some face-to-face advice in the next couple of weeks from some ladies who have competed and won before so really looking forward to that


That will definitely help you out!! Nay idea how long before you compete?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Java_Jen said:


> *My current diet looks something like this:*
> 
> Meal 1: Egg white and low fat fruit yoghurt shake
> 
> ...


i think ur diet needs to be a little more structured and clean

so many people try to get all facey making like you say protein buns and crustless quiches etc but you can not be EXACT what your eating and in what quantities

Dairy usually needs to get cut when prepping so i may loose the yoghurt (my opinion ofcourse)

I think you need to be a little clearer etc, you say sometimes sweet potato/ sometimes brown rice?

Well when are those sometimes, are those extra carbs and calories on those 'sometimes' days accounted for etc?

Also you dont have quantities? do you weigh and measure all your food to know exaclty how many calories your having, how many carbs/fats and proteins etc? Or do you just guess? As this unfortunalty wont work in your favour

 x


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

MissBC said:


> Also you dont have quantities? do you weigh and measure all your food to know exaclty how many calories your having, how many carbs/fats and proteins etc? Or do you just guess? As this unfortunalty wont work in your favour


Spot on advice


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Java_Jen said:


> Got my Chest workout done today and felt really good by the end of it:
> 
> 4 sets inclined chest press (machine) maxing at 10 x 40kg
> 
> ...


It's called the cable crossover machine

Also, some very good lifts there nice work, keep pushing


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck Jen You have a good base to start from,once you get ripped I'm sure you will do well


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> That will definitely help you out!! Nay idea how long before you compete?


Ideally I would like to compete on April 30th in the NABBA Northern Ireland show - if not it will be UKBFF on 2nd July.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

You got very aesthetic legs, Good abs, I can see top 2...

Holding some fat on lower back and arms, which prob aware...

looks nice a decent shape, once strip some weight off would look pretty decent on stage IMO

Carry On


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

MissBC said:


> i think ur diet needs to be a little more structured and clean
> 
> Ok I have signed up for dailyplate so I can track my food and I will buy scales at the weekend
> 
> ...


If you have it handy could you give me an idea of what measurements of proteins/carbs and fats I should be eating at each meal - do you do carb refeeds?

I will start tracking (roughly) tomorrow and measuring exactly on Saturday when I get scales :thumb: . Thanks for the advice and questions - it really got me thinking - I had planned not to try measuring exactly until I stopped losing but I guess that is leaving it to late and too much to chance - I will get on the ball from tomorrow


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

strange_days said:


> It's called the cable crossover machine
> 
> Also, some very good lifts there nice work, keep pushing


Ah thanks for that


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Good luck Jen You have a good base to start from,once you get ripped I'm sure you will do well





jw007 said:


> You got very aesthetic legs, Good abs, I can see top 2...
> 
> Holding some fat on lower back and arms, which prob aware...
> 
> ...


Thanks guys 

Yeah JW I seem to hold weight in my back and arms and the annoying thing is I think those are pretty strong areas but the def is totally hidden - so real excited about getting to see the results of the last 3 years 

Once I am finished I will have to post my real before pictures - they are a site LOL


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Good on you for going for it. All the best with your goals


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Java_Jen said:


> I have tried targeted keto before and it worked really well but was sort of leaving that until I stopped losing from simply lowering my carbs, not eating junk, not drinking and increasing my cardio. When you do keto do you have a carb refeed? How did you find keeping up your workouts felt when you were on it - cause I find my energy really dips?
> 
> I like your last comment - it is true I know my body best - but I also want to pick everyone's brains (not in a hanibal lector manner) on here for any wee methods I may not be aware of that I can try out on myself


i found that keto helped me get of the main bits of fat in the first 10 weeks of the cur and i then started to play with carbs. this is because at the 10 week mark i reallt started to struggle in the gym, so a small amount of carbs (watered down orange juice) during my workout helped with that.

refeeds were every friday. i ate 6 meals a day on the normal keto diet, but on refeed days just replaced the last 2 meals with whatever i wanted to eat up until midnight. I trained legs on a friday so my metabolism was spiked going into the filthy refeed! and i didnt hold back on the refeeds - i just ate whatever the fook i wanted to lol.


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok I tracked yesterdays foods - which because everything is not weighed can only be considered rough but the stats at the end were:

1400 Cals; 123 grams Protein (~ from egg whites, chicken, lean beef and protein shake), 124 grams Carbs (~ from yoghurt, apple, banana, potato and turnip), and 48 grams Fat (~ from almonds, cashews and egg yokes)

I didn't realise turnip was so high in carbs  tracking I think will open my eyes :lol:

I also did 55 mins cardio in the evening - it was a rest day from weights.


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Today was shoulders and post workout cardio:

Db Shoulder press ending on 8x16kg; superset of lateral raises, front raises and bent over rear deltoids ending on 8x6kg; shrugs 12x14kg; seated skull crushers 12x12kg and shoulder press with plate machine 8 x 40kg - followed by 20 mins stepper.

I wrote down and weighed all my foods: stats are 1639 Cals made up from 68 grams fat, 78 grams carbs and 176 grams protein - had salmon, avacado and cashews all in one day hence the high fat 

Found this interesting article about extreme dieting for competitions and how some peoples bodies react:

http://leanbodiesconsulting.com/blog/metabolic-mind-games-/

Legs tomorrow which I am looking forward to - hope everyone had a great week so far


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

If you're gonna do shrugs I would say ramp the weight up as much as poss. I would have thought you could shrug a 60kg barbell fairly easy, especially if you have a smith machine to use.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Jen.... Good luck


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Some really good articles to have a butchers at:

http://www.simplyshredded.com/research-review-an-in-depth-look-into-carbing-up-on-the-cyclical-ketogenic-diet-with-lyle-mcdonald.html

http://www.simplyshredded.com/quick-rip-fix-these-nine-strategies-will-boost-the-effects-of-your-cutting-diet.html

http://www.simplyshredded.com/shredding-strategies-professional-strength-dieting-tips-to-help-you-cut-up.html

http://www.simplyshredded.com/the-peak-factor-how-to-burn-more-fat-by-rotating-your-carb-intake.html


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Java_Jen said:


> Legs tomorrow which I am looking forward to - hope everyone had a great week so far


Wierdo 

Shoulder workout looked like fun? Stepper....not so much fun!


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

strange_days said:


> If you're gonna do shrugs I would say ramp the weight up as much as poss. I would have thought you could shrug a 60kg barbell fairly easy, especially if you have a smith machine to use.


No smith machine in my gym  60kg really? Well I will have to try harder next week on the shrugs then


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Wierdo
> 
> Shoulder workout looked like fun? Stepper....not so much fun!


LOL I do enjoy the old shoulder workouts but legs are my fav - I hate the stepper but really gets the sweat up - in fact I dislike all cardio except jogging and biking in the summer - much prefer being outside


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Some really good articles to have a butchers at:
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/research-review-an-in-depth-look-into-carbing-up-on-the-cyclical-ketogenic-diet-with-lyle-mcdonald.html
> 
> ...


That is my weekend reading sorted  Thanks very much for these I have had a quick scan and will read in more detail before food prep for next week - I think I would enjoy the carb ups YUM!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Java_Jen said:


> I didn't realise turnip was so high in carbs  tracking I think will open my eyes :lol:


Sub 4g per 100g (boiled) is not high!


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok so today was legs:

Started on supersetting Leg Curls and Exts. for 2 sets to warm up after initial 10 mins on the bike:

20*17.5kg, 20*15kg; 15*22.5kg,15*20kg (can always go heavier with hams than quads is that normal?)

Inclined Leg press - went for heavy today as I was doing high reps, low weight last Saturday on legs:

12*120kg; 11*160kg; 10*200kg; 6*240kg

2 more supersetted Leg Curl and Ext.

10*40kg (each) ; 10*25kg (v.slow on each)

Calves on leg press machine:

15*100kg; 15*120kg

Glutes (machine)

12*20kg ; 12*32.5kg (burnt out by this stage)

followed by 25 mins on the bike

Food Breakdown is 1662 Cals: 43 grams Fat; 79 grams Carbs and 211 grams Protein

Back and Biceps tomorrow - and it's Friday so that means...another weekend driving my friends round as I am not drinking  At least the rugby is on c'mon Ulster


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

ElfinTan said:


> Sub 4g per 100g (boiled) is not high!


Ah I think I was just looking for a scape goat for my high carbs on Tuesday  add the turnip to my banana, potato, peas, apple and yoghurt that I had during the day and it adds up to high carbs - still very tasty mind


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

scrap the peas and yoghurt and potato

add in sweet potato, brown rice, and be careful when you eat your bananas


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

MissBC said:


> scrap the peas and yoghurt and potato
> 
> add in sweet potato, brown rice, and be careful when you eat your bananas


didn't take you long to introduce some filth eh ?

:lol:


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Who knows where the time goes LOL - when you are doing cardio in the morning, work all day, weights and cardio in the afternoon then home to prepare meals - rest of the time seems dedicated to sleep.

Well I am approaching the end of week 4 (weigh in on Saturday) I am finally getting my plan into action and it is becoming routine  I am doing 6 sessions fasted cardio, 5 sessions weights (back, hams, chest, quads, shoulders with arms) and cardio after my weights or a separate evening session 6 times a week.

On top of that the eating is sorted - I am sticking to high protein and fat during the week and doing a carb up at the weekend - so far the carb ups have not been clean so going to try to do it right this weekend and see how much difference that makes. I am weighing in at 65.6kg - which is roughly a 7.7lb loss since I started and even getting into my skinny jeans that are a 26 inch waist - going to take some photos at the weekend to see what the progress looks like.

Today was Hams and they were shaking by the end - they are something I need to work on hence the separate workout 

Warm Up - cross trainer and 2 sets leg curl with no weights followed by 2 sets with light weight

Working sets :-

Leg Curls: 4 sets of 20 reps - best set was 20 x 30kg

Stiff Legged DeadLift with dbs: 4 sets of 20 reps - best was 20 x 14kg

Leg Curls (dropsets when necessary): 4 sets of 20 reps - best was 20 x 20kg

Stiff Legged Deadlifts with step and cables: 4 sets of 20 reps - best was 20 x 15kg

followed by 20 mins on stationary bike

I am changing gyms after this week as my current one is rubbish - wouldn't even let me use the bar bell tonight so I could do good mornings as said it belonged to one of the trainers and was not for public use - well I have priced another gym and I will be starting there next week - I know this new one has more free weights and a smith machine 

Really hoping to be down to 65kg for the weekend - just the incentive I need to be extra strict. Oh and I have met my trainers and signed up for a posing workshop with guess trainer Rosanna Harte - very excited and aim to be 62/63kg for that on the 19th Feb.


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Weighed in at 65.4kg this morning which means I have lost 8.1lbs since I started 4 weeks ago - on target I think :thumb: . On top of that I am down 3.6% bodyfat and have lost inches all over - but I will let the pictures speak for themselves:

(Moved all the pictures to the albums in my profile as don't know how to make them smaller)

Today was Quads and Calves - also had to finish some arms from last nights workout when I was simply too exhausted to finish - that is a first for me but think it is because I stuck to the diet so strictly all week with the only carbs I had being 1 apple and 1 banana on days when I felt I needed them. So today was my carb refeed which I had planned to be clean but ended up wanting my cheat meal and had carrot cake and biscuits after my turkey and rice - yum yum :tongue:

Very excited about losing some more weight, starting at my new gym and seeing my trainers again this week - might even get to pick a suit soon :bounce:


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I got up and did my cardio this morning - thank goodness I can opt to work from home some mornings cause I just couldn't get myself out of bed at 5.50am and stayed in until 7.20am :whistling: But at least it is done.

Last night was back and managed my first 2 consecutive reverse grip pull ups :lol:

Working sets as follows:

Pullups x 4 - unassisted and slow negatives followed by supported till I get 10

Bent over Rows x 4 (dbs) - ending on 10 x 16kg

Inclined Bench Pull x 4 (dbs) - ending on 10 x 10kg

Superset of hyperextensions on the bench and half pulls up (from floor using the rack support bar with legs out stretched) x 4 x 10

Finished with 20 mins on the bike.

Today will be my first session at a new gym and I am hoping I don't have to go through the induction :confused1: It will be Quads first this week as the Hams got priority last.


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Got some carbs added into my diet now due to failing so badly last week on my Friday workout - taking 30grams oats at breakfast and 40 grams brown rice at lunch - made some difference yesterday in the gym doing quads - I def felt stronger.

Working sets:

Squats (haven't done these in over a year due to other gym having no smith machine) 4 sets as low as I could go x 20 reps - finished on 20 x 40kg

Leg Ext. 4 sets of 20 reps - finished on 20 x 25kg

Straight Leg Press 4 sets of 20 reps finished on 20 x 80kg

Walking Lunges 4 sets - best set was 30 steps (holding 6kg dbs) - these are something I have never done before last week and they are killer 

Calves - giant set of standing raises with weights on step, standing raises no weight on step and then standing raises on floor no weight - felt a bit sick after this :lol:

Calves - seated raise 3 sets of 20 reps - finished on 20 x 80kg

My cardio is up to 30 mins am and pm so followed workout with 30 mins bike

Up this morning and have done my 30 mins - looking forward to chest and triceps tonight  and that just leaves Hams and biceps for Saturday


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Java_Jen said:


> and even getting into my skinny jeans that are a 26 inch waist


I'd kill for a waist that small! But not for thighs small enough to fit into skinny jeans lol



Java_Jen said:


> Got some carbs added into my diet now due to failing so badly last week on my Friday workout - taking 30grams oats at breakfast and 40 grams brown rice at lunch - made some difference yesterday in the gym doing quads - I def felt stronger.


good to see you're not afraid of mixing it up. i learnt the hard way when i was cutting and ended up losing some muscle by not listening to my body and suffering off low carbs for too long in the quest to drop fat!

P.S. start taking some vitamin C pre cardio, pre workout and maybe post workout. It blunts cortisol release which in effect preaks down protein (i.e. muscles) into amino acids which then get excreted.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

good thing with vit C is that its hard to overdose on it aswell. the body takes up what it can and excretes the rest immediately...its not like paracetamol where an OD can kill you lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome Jen


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> I'd kill for a waist that small! But not for thighs small enough to fit into skinny jeans lol


Yeah but lucky enough they are flares so my thighs are not too squashed LOL



hsmann87 said:


> good to see you're not afraid of mixing it up. i learnt the hard way when i was cutting and ended up losing some muscle by not listening to my body and suffering off low carbs for too long in the quest to drop fat!
> 
> P.S. start taking some vitamin C pre cardio, pre workout and maybe post workout. It blunts cortisol release which in effect preaks down protein (i.e. muscles) into amino acids which then get excreted.


Oh started taking vit C last night as my trainer had advised it  - just took the one 1000mg tab in water though so might try uping that


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Into week six now  Managed 40 mins cardio yesterday morning, then shoulders in the afternoon with another 30 mins cardio. Shoulders was completed mostly on the kinesis wall as Monday is such as busy day, but still went as heavy as I could.

Shoulder press (seated) - 4 sets of 12 reps - 3 were to fail - not sure what the plates equate to in kgs

Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 12 reps - dropping to slows with 3.5kg after failure on wires

Inclined reverse flyes - 4 sets of 12 reps - first time doing these

One set to failure standing shoulder press with 20kg plate - 15 reps

One set to failure lateral raises with 6kg dbs - 12 reps

Onto legs today - cardio done - now for my porridge


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to see your making great progress!

Make sure you take the vit c with food.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

G.luck Jen.


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Glad to see your making great progress!
> 
> Make sure you take the vit c with food.


Thanks Kieren will do from now on - I have just been taking it on it's own at night

Thanks Mikazagreat - all good luck welcome at this stage :lol:


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Today I did 50 mins morning cardio - increased it for the day as needed to get home earlier from the gym therefore decreased the after workout cardio.

I was trying to improve my time walking up a 10% incline. This is because of a circuit challenge I am doing in my gym and this is the section of the circuit that is letting me down. I decided to use the circuit challenge on Saturdays as my cardio session as long as all my weights sessions for the week were out of the way. So I practiced it last Saturday just to see what my time would be roughly :whistling: before I would let the trainers time me and put my name on the board :lol: . Well it took me 40 mins and that, according to the trainer, was whilst cheating on the inclined 800mm by holding onto the grips :lol: The only other girls name on the board completed it in 26 mins - so I have some catching up to do though I have said I will def get timed this weekend and then aim to improve :tongue:

This afternoon I did back and biceps. I have nothing else new to report except that I am now down by *9.3lbs* :thumb: from when I started!! I am so pleased and hope that by Saturday that will be 10lbs within 6 weeks - here's to staying on target :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Hit my 10lbs down target for this week and had a major cheat tonight - oh I feel sick but it was so worth it - Marks and Sparks £20 3 course dinner for 2 can't be beaten 

I have uploaded my latest pictures - biggest changes I can see are in the side and back view but the front doesn't seem to have changed much - hopefully next time 

I am now below 20% bodyfat and my lean muscle mass is up - which I totally wasn't expecting  Tomorrow is a rest day - then back to porridge on Monday - can't wait! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well done. Very visible change between week 1 and week 6. Keep at it!

Dont be afraid to tweak the diet if need be to get leaner. The same style of training, cardio and diet will most probably not work throughout the whole diet. Experiment! :thumb:


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Well done. Very visible change between week 1 and week 6. Keep at it!
> 
> Dont be afraid to tweak the diet if need be to get leaner. The same style of training, cardio and diet will most probably not work throughout the whole diet. Experiment! :thumb:


Thanks - Think the diet tweaking will be starting this week - into week 9 and although I have not seen much of a drop in the scales for 2 weeks I am down from 23.4% bodyfat to 18.4% and my lean muscle mass is up.

I worked it out that I have actually been losing 1lb per week but because the bodyfat and lean muscle are evening out I have not seen a change on the scales.

I have changed up the workouts too from last week - aiming as heavy as possible for 6-10 reps (after a warm up of course). Been alternating my squats between heavy to 90 degrees and half my heavy to the floor - that kills :thumb: Managed to free bar squat 70kg which I am very pleased about and that was for 10 reps so might increase that this week. I am now doing glutes and calves twice a week and abs 3 times. Considering upping the cardio but still leaving that another week till I see what tweaking the diet and improving the weights does.

Instead of a major cheat as I usually have on Saturday I limited myself to half a bar chocolate and small glass red wine - so instead of my usual 1kg gain on Monday morning because of cheat night I am only up 0.3kg so hopefully wont take until Wednesday to lose that again  I suffered from headaches all day yesterday though so think this weekend I will drop the cheat altogether and see how that helps.

New shoes arrived for me to learn how to walk in and got my bikini samples - all very exciting :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh these weeks are flying by - I am now sitting at nearly 62kg with 5.5 weeks to go - I had been aiming for 60kg as my competition weight but now I am so close to it I think I will actually aim lower - put up some progress photos - starting to worry that I may forget something important so have been making lists of things I need for the day - most importantly I have my bikini ordered and so excited about that - got my routine sorted but must now practice it till I can do it without falling over LOL

I have increased my cardio this week and been tweaking my diet - finally managed 3 unassisted pull ups reverse grip which I am chuffed about - hope everyone's prep is going well - roll on 30th April


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Just over two weeks to go - want another 4/5 lbs off - getting my bikini on Monday - got my routine sorted last Saturday - starting to feel like I am running out of steam but going to see this thing through to the end - what a journey - I have total respect for anyone who does this as it is one of the toughest things I have ever undertaken - but with nearly 20lbs off and actually starting to believe I will walk onto that stage I understand the buzz of excitement and regardless of the outcome on 30th April I will be doing this again - can't wait to get working in the off season as now the weight almost gone I can see all my weak areas - all good though this is a work in progress  Hope everyone is doing well with their prep


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I competed on Saturday - no trophy this time but I now have a good idea about my weak points and will be targeting them for next time 










Me in the centre with the girl who took 2nd on my right and girl who took 5th on my left


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

good work! to be fair you have a decent amount of muscle, conditioning is probably more of an issue. if you can nail that you will be up there. well done :rockon:


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> good work! to be fair you have a decent amount of muscle, conditioning is probably more of an issue. if you can nail that you will be up there. well done :rockon:


Thanks - I think my back turned out really well - will post some other pics when I resize them but my abs and glutes really let me down and as you say it is totally conditioning - so need to dial in the diet a bit earlier but also at least next time I will be starting leaner - lost 20lbs this time round and planning to keep that off - having a few days off but back on to sensible eating and trainging from this Thursday with the plan to do some serious building


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

done really really well there - great work.......i'm going to start diet now so hope i do as well as you


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

looking pretty sharp I never even made it down for the day heard it was good though. Are you going try the UKBBF show in july as well?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Just read through your whole thread, good work and for what its worth I personally would have marked you higher than the two you were pictured with


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

Uriel said:


> done really really well there - great work.......i'm going to start diet now so hope i do as well as you


Thanks very much - best of luck with the dieting - to be honest I am going back on the diet Saturday morning as a week off it is enough especially with summer holidays coming up and I don't want a big rebound



SteamRod said:


> looking pretty sharp I never even made it down for the day heard it was good though. Are you going try the UKBBF show in july as well?


It was a brill show - atmosphere was excellent - hadn't even thought about another show at the minute



switch said:


> Just read through your whole thread, good work and for what its worth I personally would have marked you higher than the two you were pictured with


Thanks very much - fingers crossed for next year the judges think like that


----------

